# Droit d'option



## Petuche (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je viens d'avoir une conseillère pôle emploi suite à la perte de mon plus gros contrat en juillet... elle me dit de demander une simulation de droit d'option. Quelqu'un connaît ça ? Merci et bonne journee


----------



## assmatzam (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Grossomodo

Si vous avez des droits en cours 
Vous pouvez demander le droit d'option si vous pensez que l'activité que vous venez de prendre vous permet de toucher plus que vos are actuelles 

Ca ne coûte rien de faire la demande 
Car si ce n'est pas le cas votre are restera comme elle est aujourd'hui


----------



## Petuche (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour et merci. Actuellement je ne touche rien car avec mes 2 contrats restants je dépasse les 800e brut/mois. Donc je ne risque rien, mais je ne connaissais pas...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (3 Août 2022)

Pour moi ont m'avait dit que si on utilisait ce droit ont ne pouvait pas revenir en arrière


----------



## stephy2 (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Oui comme Ladrine, si vous optez pour le droit d'option et que celui-ci est moins intéressant que celui d'avant, ils ne reviennent pas en arrière!!!
 Nanou la spécialiste de pôle emploi l'avait dit et redis!! Attention. 
Car si c'était le cas, j'en aurai déjà fais un ou plusieurs pour voir mais pas envie d'avoir encore moins que j'ai actuellement!


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Août 2022)

Alors, dans un premier temps, on demande à POLE EMPLOI de calculer le droit d'option.
ils renvoient un courrier à 2 colonnes :
à gauche l'état des droits en cours restants
à droite les droits si on opte pour le droit d'option.
Au vu des chiffres il apparait clairement ce qui est le plus intéressant...
A ce moment là seulement on choisit. Mais une fois le choix fait c'est irrévocable.

Et les anciens doits qui restaient sont définitivement perdus.

Après le droit d'option n'est pas toujours possible.
Il faut que l'ARE en cours soit inférieure à 20 euros ou que le nouveau droit soit minimum 30% plus élevé que le droit en cours.


----------



## Petuche (3 Août 2022)

Ok merci nanou91. Je connais pas du tout ce système.


----------

